# Latest Covid in Europe



## nerodog (Mar 19, 2022)

Here's the latest


----------



## silentg (Mar 19, 2022)

For those of us geographically  challenged, what countries are showing spikes? Is dark brown worst ?


----------



## nerodog (Mar 19, 2022)

silentg said:


> For those of us geographically  challenged, what countries are showing spikes? Is dark brown worst ?


Yes..the dark brown/red are the highest.


----------



## nerodog (Mar 19, 2022)

nerodog said:


> Yes..the dark brown/red are the highest.


Netherlands, France and Spain have shown spikes w/new O variant.


----------



## silentg (Mar 19, 2022)

nerodog said:


> Yes..the dark brown/red are the highest.


Ok, hope it subsides fast


----------



## nerodog (Mar 19, 2022)

silentg said:


> Ok, hope it subsides fast


Me too..its very fast . Restrictions  had begun to be lifted but are now backed up to a later date.


----------

